# Octopi villagers



## Ricker (May 20, 2016)

If you know what octopi villagers are, than you might not know that there are only 3 total octopi, I want to ask you all one question:

Why do you think there aren't more octopi villagers?

I think it might have to do with animating them, I mean come on, EIGHT LEGS! How can you even animate them all for a simple walk cycle?


----------



## Mars Adept (May 21, 2016)

They all use the same model though, I think, they just all look different.

I think they should stay rare, otherwise it wouldn't be as exciting to get one.


----------



## bubblemilktea (May 21, 2016)

I think the rarity of the octopi is nice. I feel like Marina, Zucker, and Octavian are all so unique and different. Creating more will lower their rarity. I like how it's only the three of them and I personally hope it stays that way.


----------



## focus (May 21, 2016)

i want a snooty octopus


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 21, 2016)

I don't like the octopi villagers. It's weird to me that they are on land and not in the water.


----------



## focus (May 21, 2016)

Helloxcutiee said:


> I don't like the octopi villagers. It's weird to me that they are on land and not in the water.



that's why i love them tho !! werk it hunty you own this island lol


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 21, 2016)

It may be since they dont know how some folks may respond to them. Octavian reminds me of the giant pacific octopus, while Zucker is based of Takoyaki balls. I would love more dessert / food themed octopus. Maybe even a squid instead. A blooper based squid haha!


----------



## namiieco (May 22, 2016)

heatherstyles said:


> I think the rarity of the octopi is nice. I feel like Marina, Zucker, and Octavian are all so unique and different. Creating more will lower their rarity. I like how it's only the three of them and I personally hope it stays that way.





BiggestFanofACCF said:


> They all use the same model though, I think, they just all look different.
> 
> I think they should stay rare, otherwise it wouldn't be as exciting to get one.


Yup


----------



## Crazy (May 22, 2016)

they are cool. i hope they stay rare though lmao


----------



## yiffn7 (May 22, 2016)

i dont really like them at all. the only charm that they have to them is that theyre uncommon, really. even that novelty is meaningless due to cycling


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (May 22, 2016)

They most likely wanted to see what people thought of them


----------



## cornimer (May 22, 2016)

I agree with everyone else, I think that they only made three so that they can stay rare. If there were 15 octopi it wouldn't really be exciting to get one in your town, just like it's not that exciting to get a cat in your town imo (unless it's a cat that you really wanted).


----------



## debinoresu (May 22, 2016)

i think they should stay rare. we could afford 1 more octopus though, i want an uchi octopus


----------



## Isabelle4Smash (May 22, 2016)

Yeah, but more personalities could be a plus..


----------



## Koden (May 22, 2016)

Something about the octopi villagers irks me and I can't really explain why, they just kinda creep me out a little bit


----------



## Ricker (May 22, 2016)

I think I know why they urk you Koden, it might have to do with the fact that they kinda look like Birdo from SMB2, who is already kind of freaky.

But I'm glad you people think Octopi villagers should stay rare, I hadn't even thought that myself TBH!  However, if they were going to stay rare, they should at least make one for each personality, so there would only be 8.  Just an idea.


----------



## Mars Adept (May 23, 2016)

Actually, 8 is a lot when you think about it. Most species don't even have a villager of every personality anyway. If the Octopi count went any higher, they wouldn't be very rare at all.


----------



## Invisible again (May 23, 2016)

I think they're alright. I wish they'd make a few more for the different personalities and have a bit more variety, but that's up to the AC developers to decide.


----------



## loreiid (May 23, 2016)

id really like a lot more personality types for them, all of the existing octopi have really interesting designs.


----------



## kazaf (May 24, 2016)

Yeah, it's strange how they animate the walking.  It's like 4 legs walking in a group, very weird. Wonder if they can animate each individually that would look so cool!

I'd agree there should be a bit more octopi villagers, remain rare - of course. but 3 is too little. lols  A snooty octopus would be great!


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 24, 2016)

honestly i dont know why there are only 3 of them. maybe the develops wanted them to be rare so they only make 3? i hope they release more in the next game. would love a snooty white octopi.


----------



## Kurashiki (May 24, 2016)

I love the octopi villagers, i'td be really nice to see some more designs of them


----------



## Venoxious (May 24, 2016)

I like Zucker.


----------



## Taj (May 24, 2016)

Venoxious said:


> I like Zucker.



You don't say. But he's my number 4, and Marina's my number 11. Octavian's pretty cool too, if you can get past his idiotic catchphrase.

However I think the rarity is very clever. There are so many dogs and cats in the world, and that corresponds with animal crossing, so it's unusual for a weird species like an octopus to come live in your town


----------



## QueenOpossum (Jun 1, 2016)

Helloxcutiee said:


> I don't like the octopi villagers. It's weird to me that they are on land and not in the water.



Idea - next game, the octopi, and the brand new fish villiagers live in the water! you have to put on your diving suit to go see them! they hang out on the beach and in the water.


----------



## Sicatiff (Jun 1, 2016)

I don't really care for the octopi villagers, Not really a fan of the octopus . i think the makers just want to make them rare so that's why there's only three. Its better this way because i wont have to see any octopus villagers a lot.


----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 2, 2016)

I like how rare they are!! They are very special, but I think that if there were tons like there are with cats and bunnies, it would get old kinda quick.


----------



## Mayor Snowball (Jun 2, 2016)

I personally love the octopi. Had Marina and loved every minute of it. I would like maybe a few more though, maybe an octopi for each personality type? It would keep them rare and we'd get a few more character designs.


----------



## Razpup (Jun 2, 2016)

I think it's because they have few ideas. I think they could just add one or two more...


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 2, 2016)

Watch Nintendo add like 10 more in the next game. I'd make a bet that Octavian would be a Tier 5.


----------



## Ricker (Jun 3, 2016)

The strangest thing is that I got Marina!  She is such a nice person!  I know this is a tad off topic but I thought I'd let you all know.


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 9, 2016)

They should make a blue jock one. I always imagined it.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jun 9, 2016)

Helloxcutiee said:


> I don't like the octopi villagers. It's weird to me that they are on land and not in the water.



What is even weirder is catching an octopus and giving it to them when they ask for a fish...


----------

